# MY VERY COOL NEW MINI MERCURY



## poisons4me (Nov 3, 2007)

CHECK OUT MY NEWEST MERCURY,MINT AND LESS THAN 3 INCHES TALL 1 POUND REDISTILLED MERCURYJ.J. WHITE DENTAL MFG CO.   VERY COOL AND RARE TOO..RICK


----------



## Jim (Nov 3, 2007)

Rick, That is a nice little merc, and one that I had not seen before. Good score! ~Jim


----------



## poisons4me (Nov 4, 2007)

Heres a better shot,i found some history on it and found it is indeed rare.i think its great.


----------

